
Hardened Gentoo - based2
https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hardened_Gentoo/en
======
easterncalculus
Should developers use Gentoo? I've used various different operating systems in
the past but have never given Gentoo a try before. I've heard most of the
complains about compilation are overstated (binary packages, optimizations,
etc) but would love to hear more from someone using it on HN.

